# Thompson's picture thread



## Thompson08 (Dec 26, 2008)

Ok I thought I would do a new picture thread since I got a new camera, so here we go!!!


----------



## T Frank (Dec 26, 2008)

That smithi picture is awesome


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 26, 2008)

Lets see that P.Metallica sling now!!


----------



## Thompson08 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thank you guys  I'll go take a pic of the metallica for you and have it posted here soon.


----------



## Thompson08 (Dec 27, 2008)

My metallica, it already had the injured leg when I first got it...






and my P. irminia, bet pic I could get of it..


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 27, 2008)

You are the Man! Love the P.Metallica! It already has some blue on it! And of course I love your Irminia becaus who doesnt love irminia's? 

Your pictures are amazing. Amazing is an understatement. I am very jealous of your pictures and camera.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 27, 2008)

lets see more pokies!!!!!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Dec 27, 2008)

You should get a partial refund because the metallica was injured...


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 27, 2008)

Rick McJimsey said:


> You should get a partial refund because the metallica was injured...


I was thinking the same thing. If they didnt tell you that she was injured then they should refund some of the money.


----------



## Thompson08 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thank you guys  well I didn't tell him about the leg just because It will be better next molt. Thank you guys again :]


----------



## Thompson08 (Dec 27, 2008)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> lets see more pokies!!!!!


Wish I had more pokies to show you guys :[ I only have the metallica, 2 regalis, and the ornata.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 27, 2008)

I meant more pics of em 

ornata is one of my fav's.

btw. you should get some more pokies


----------



## Thompson08 (Dec 27, 2008)

Lol ya I will  the metallica has stopped me from getting more t's for a while.


----------



## tarantulaholic (Dec 27, 2008)

nice T's man,  Hopefully P. metallica fully recovers next molt or 2.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Dec 27, 2008)

Thompson08 said:


> Thank you guys  well I didn't tell him about the leg just because It will be better next molt. Thank you guys again :]


You should tell him about it.
I recieved a T with a broken foot, the seller said it would be fine, even w/ me asking for a refund, and the T died because of said injury. Still never got a refund


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't know about you, but if I spent $165 or however much they were on a 1" sling, I'd want that sucker to be perfect!  Definitely tell the seller!  Anyway, nice pics.  Have fun with your new camera.


----------



## Thompson08 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thank you kyle  It is a little bit to late to tell him now. Found out my obt molted today! It is huge, i'll get some pics tomorrow.

more pokies!


----------



## BrotherM213 (Dec 28, 2008)

those are great looking T's.  Nice pics!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 28, 2008)

Noexcuse4you said:


> I don't know about you, but if I spent $165 or however much they were on a 1" sling, I'd want that sucker to be perfect!  Definitely tell the seller!  Anyway, nice pics.  Have fun with your new camera.


I second that.


----------



## jasen&crystal (Dec 28, 2008)

what kind of camra is it i want one


----------



## Thompson08 (Dec 28, 2008)

It is a nikon d60 and I am using an 18-55mm lense. Dang I need a macro lense.


----------



## Thompson08 (Dec 29, 2008)

You remember ryans obt give away? Here is one of the obts that molted yesterday, and I am 95% sure it is female!


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thompson08 said:


> You remember ryans obt give away? Here is one of the obts that molted yesterday, and I am 95% sure it is female!


OBTs are so awesome! I love these guys. They give you threat displays yet?


----------



## Thompson08 (Dec 29, 2008)

I was chasing it around the cage while it was giving me threat displays lol!


----------



## Thompson08 (Dec 30, 2008)

Some more pics for tonight


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice, you're starting to get a hang of it.
You should try using all manual mode, makes taking pics alot easier.


----------



## Thompson08 (Dec 30, 2008)

eh gotta read on that lol, but I will try it!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 30, 2008)

that h. mac pic is awesome, keep up the good work!


----------



## Thompson08 (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks Protectyaaaneck :]


----------



## Thompson08 (Dec 30, 2008)

How I keep them!


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 30, 2008)

I use those 1 gallon rubbermaids too! I love those things!


----------



## T Frank (Dec 30, 2008)

great shots


----------



## Thompson08 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks! They are very nice for juvi arboreals and burrowers.


----------



## Thompson08 (Dec 31, 2008)

Juvi male P. irminia-pre molt


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 31, 2008)

I love P.Irminia's! Yours is very pretty. I love the "boots" that they get when they are slings.


----------



## Thompson08 (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks , I'm glad out of the two I have one is atleast female.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 1, 2009)

Outside pics in my park :]


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 3, 2009)

Just one for today lol


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 3, 2009)

avics ruleeeeee


----------



## rochi69 (Jan 3, 2009)

Thompson08 said:


> Just one for today lol


i love this picture. excellent shots you have there bro.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks guys! That and the b. smithi pic are my favorite pics.


----------



## jasen&crystal (Jan 3, 2009)

the avic is my fav  great T's thompson


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks! :]


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 3, 2009)

My lobster roach colony..sorda


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Show us your nike's


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 4, 2009)

those are the new jordans arent they?


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 4, 2009)

lol yup. To bad it is a male


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 4, 2009)

i wish my irminia would molt allready so i can try and sex it.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 4, 2009)

I wish my pokies will molt already! They are as dull and faded as can be  I hope my ornata molts into about 6"


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 4, 2009)

Thompson08 said:


> I hope my ornata molts into about 6"


that would be nice


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yep! just found out the last two of my OBTs molted .


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 5, 2009)

:drool: I like this one, actually after the molt it is looking female!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 5, 2009)

very nice shot of the irminia...def. a looker.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks man!


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 7, 2009)

I got this female obt from noexcuse4you today! Who has a male for this nice lady  






And possibly female P. regalis molt!







^^^these are horrible pictures.


----------



## Jojos (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice *BIG*  critters. I'm happy I have baby tarantulas. It will give me time to get used to them.


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice shots Thompson your pics are getting better and better :clap:


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks guys! The two pics that I just posted were taken with manual so it takes some getting use to.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 7, 2009)

Awesome obt, lmk when you're done w/ the male.
I've got a mf that needs some lovin.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 7, 2009)

I need to find a male first lol! Thanks.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 7, 2009)

:wall: Oh, doh.
I thought you already had a male, lol.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 7, 2009)

Found one! Just waiting for pop's male to molt.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 10, 2009)

What is up with this! any ideas?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 10, 2009)

Pos. abdomen rubbing against things, ie when trying to get into a tight spot.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 10, 2009)

Exactly what a lot of other people say  thanks.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 10, 2009)

P. regalis pics! I love these twins, They molted within the same day!


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 10, 2009)

Awe. Cute pokies.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks man


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 11, 2009)

She molted yesterday! To bad she isn't big enough for breeding  she is one sexy beast! 







^^ that is like her favorite place to go when I take pics.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 11, 2009)

Just one more of her :]


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 11, 2009)

Holy cow! Beautiful. Im not so good at IDing pokies but im going to guesse....P.formosa?


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 11, 2009)

nope sub-adult P. ornata :]


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thompson08 said:


> nope sub-adult P. ornata :]


Phhhh. Told you I sucked at it. So beautiful though!


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 11, 2009)

You're not the only one. I suck at ID'ing striata with regalis and rufilata and ornata. =\


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 11, 2009)

The only ones that I can ID for sure are metallica, rufilata, regalis, and pederseni.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 11, 2009)

very nice ornata, i want a female now! lol  

yeah Id'ing them can be tough, but ornatas are pretty easy


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm gonna power feed her, next molt should be time for breeding!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 11, 2009)

how big is she? do you have a male waiting for her or what?


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 11, 2009)

She's 4.5", I have a male that I'm going to buy, but I know a few people who have a mm.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a male that is about 5" and hes gonna need a date when he matures   I'm guessing it will be within the next molt or two.  he is currently webbing the crap out of his hide and has made extensive substrate curtains at the opening of  it.  I should really get a female that is of size and try to breed them myself, unless there is someone close by me that really needs a MM.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 11, 2009)

Shoot if you can't find one I'd be glad to use him!


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 14, 2009)

Goin on a trade!


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thompson08 said:


> Goin on a trade!


Thats a lividum? Doesnt even look like it! so pretty! Is that a small one still?


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 14, 2009)

Yep that's a lividum! I just traded it, she's 2.5" maybe 3". 
Just traded for a female p. regalis!!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 14, 2009)

nice regalis, wait till she gets all big and stocky.  I still need to get one of these...


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you man


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 17, 2009)

:drool:


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 18, 2009)

Finally some more pics other than pokies


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 20, 2009)

My aphonopelma


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice looking seemani!


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks man


----------



## Jojos (Jan 21, 2009)

Thompson08 said:


> Finally some more pics other than pokies


What is the name of that beautiful blue T?:worship:


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 21, 2009)

That is an Avicularia avicularia :]


----------



## Jojos (Jan 21, 2009)

Thompson08 said:


> That is an Avicularia avicularia :]


WOW!  Thank you.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 22, 2009)

*P. regalis pairs!*

These are the males! Although one mey be female, I'm still not sure.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 22, 2009)

I hate shooting with manual, just thought I'd try it. Didn't come out to good at all.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 22, 2009)

I think they look ok, find what works well for you. It takes a while to get used to, but it will pay off.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 22, 2009)

The macro mode is what I usually use for my pictures. I guess I will just use that.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 23, 2009)

Can't breed her until she molts D: I have to shoot through glass with her, she is to fast.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 24, 2009)

Not the best shot, but it was the best "she" would let me get =\


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 24, 2009)

I still cant believe you have a P.metallica! You lucky dog!


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 24, 2009)

Lol thanks  It seems it had a bad molt, and yet another messed up leg! But I bet it will be fixed next molt. I feel bad for this little guy


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Day in the Desert*

Whent to the National Desert range today 







from desert to snow :]


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 24, 2009)

What is this?


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice pics man!   If you get tired of that P. metallica feel free to send it my way ok???


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 24, 2009)

Sure, I'm already tired of the little fella, such a boring t   :liar:


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 25, 2009)

last shots for tonight


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 25, 2009)

She molted a week ago


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 26, 2009)

goin pokie picture crazy huh?! lol

I like the first regalis shot alot.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 26, 2009)

just a little bit lol. Thanks


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 26, 2009)

Gotta love those Irminia!


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yep that's my female too


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 28, 2009)

Gorgeous ornata :drool:


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 28, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Gorgeous ornata :drool:


Thanks that's your males future wife!


----------



## syndicate (Jan 28, 2009)

Thompson08 said:


>


Nice shot man!I think your best yet.Keep playin with that cam!


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks man!


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 29, 2009)

I agree, that ornata pic is sweet.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks man!


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 30, 2009)

SHe mey be gravid! But it's gonna be a dud sac 













bored so I took this


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 31, 2009)

Is that just an avic avic? It looks more blue than other avic avics.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 31, 2009)

The white tipped hairs make me think Avicularia sp. "Metallica"


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't know, I got it at a petstore as A. avic.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 31, 2009)

I agree with Rick that it looks more like a metallica than anything. But with avics, who knows!


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yah lol. I'm not gonna be breeding her at all, we don't need anymore unidentified Avics.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thompson08 said:


> Yah lol. I'm not gonna be breeding her at all, we don't need anymore unidentified Avics.


True that! The avics and aphonopelmas are so messed up. 

Anyways...sweet pics!


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 4, 2009)

Tried  A stop this time. I think it came out pretty good. I'm usually not to good with manual modes.


----------



## J.huff23 (Feb 5, 2009)

You just had to show off that metallica huh? Lol. Nice T.


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 5, 2009)

lol yep! I can't wait until it's 2" so I can sex it!


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 8, 2009)

*male irminia *


----------



## J.huff23 (Feb 8, 2009)

Irminia are amzing Ts! Nice pic.


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 8, 2009)

I agree  very lovely t's.


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 9, 2009)

comon baby, give me some lovin's


----------



## J.huff23 (Feb 10, 2009)

I love it when those OBT's try to give hugs!


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 11, 2009)

male-

	
	
		
		
	


	





Female-

	
	
		
		
	


	





and the group-

	
	
		
		
	


	





The other female is right next to the male.


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 11, 2009)

New metallica!


----------



## Draiman (Feb 11, 2009)

You have a great collection. Is that a D60 you're using?


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks  Yep a D60.


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ONe molted! Doesn't really look male anymore


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 14, 2009)

She's in premolt again !!


----------



## J.huff23 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thats beautiful! You know I suck at telling pokies apart...but im gonna say ornata?


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 14, 2009)

Yep that's the ornata


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 14, 2009)

she's very pretty, nice purple highlights too!


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks guys. Also I actually do have two females in my P. rufilata communal, the one that just molted turned out to be female! So two females and a male


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 14, 2009)

just bought this at my Lps as a P. cambridgei, but I think this is a P. irminia. I'm confused   what do you think?


----------



## J.huff23 (Feb 15, 2009)

Well I have three cambridgei slings....I say cambridgei. But its so hard to tell them apart as slings. Lucky find! My LPS has nothing but rosies, avic avics, lividums, and seemani's.


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks  It's in premolt too, so I guess we shall see next molt!


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## IrishKnight (Feb 16, 2009)

sweet Ts man! how big is that new P.metallica you got??:drool:


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks! It's 1"


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 16, 2009)

Shot w/ manual mode


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 16, 2009)

Awesome!
Now you're getting the hang of it!


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 16, 2009)

I hope so! I'm getting the sigma 50mm macro lens this week for my birthday


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice shot! Keep at it!:clap:


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks ryan , the only thing with masnual mode is that it makes the backround look very fuzzy. Why is this happening?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 16, 2009)

Could be the aperture. what do you have it set at?


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have it set to 1/200 f7


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 16, 2009)

The lower that f number (your aperture) the smaller your focus area. It will focus nicely on everything in the area you focus it on, but everything farther out or closer to you will be a bit blurry. You don't want to go super high with the aperture ether. Just play with it some. Pick a T and shoot it at f7,11, 16, and everything in between then find what looks best to you.

You can see it in that last picture. Most of the T is in perfect focus, but at the tips of the legs at the bottom of the photo you can see where the focus starts to blur but it is a gradual blur nothing to severe. That is not really a bad thing imo. I like how that looks.


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks ryan  I'm gonna get a few shots with diffrent f stops and apertures.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thompson08 said:


> Thanks ryan  I'm gonna get a few shots with diffrent f stops and apertures.


F stop = relative aperture. They are one in the same.

The 1/200 part you posted, that is your shutter speed. The higher the shutter speed the less light gathered for the image, the lower the shutter speed the more light gathered for the image.


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok I think I want a lower shutter speed because I find that some of my pictures come out too dark, and a higher fstop so I can focus more on the spider.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't think you need to do much of anything based on that last image. Just a little tweeking.


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 16, 2009)

ok, here is a pic I just took w/ editing at all. 








1/200 f7


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thompson08 said:


> 1/200 f7


That picture you posted was taken at 1/50, F22, not 1/200 F7.


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 16, 2009)

That then, still it comes out looking extra sharpend anf fuzzy :|


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 16, 2009)

A higher fstop does not equal better image. I liked your picture before this one better myself. 
Just keep tinkering. You seem to be finding what looks good to you.


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 17, 2009)

Shot @ diffrent fstops on Manual mode...


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry about all the avic pics guys! She's the t I usually go to when I'm practicing some manual shots. 

This is on the flower option-






Astop-






Astop-






Flower option


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 18, 2009)

Dude, where are all of your pics?! 
D:


----------

